# Best way to lose puppy fat



## Thuganomics Dr. (Apr 17, 2004)

I have been training hard for about 6 months, and I am getting into quite good shape, however I still have puppy fat around my waist, stomach and even on my butt. So first of all I wanna know what exercises are best to do, and second of all what food is best to eat. At the moment I work nights so my eating pattern isn't great, I wake up about 3pm, have a meal at five, then about 8pm I have a lasagne (sp) before I go to work. Then I eat sandwiches and a packet of crisps at midnight for my first break, and the same for my second break. Is that diet ok, and what snack foods are best, I'm trying to eat more fruit instead of chocolate.

Also I am not really trying to lose weight, in actual fact I wouldn't mind bulking up 10-15lbs, I am doing a lot of strength training which is helping me bulk up a little bit, and I also do some cardio, I am actually quite fit, but I don't look brilliant in the waist and butt department.

I guess what I am asking is tips to slim down, but yet still allow me to bulk up if ya know what I mean.

One more thing, if I build my back up, and get wings, would that help my waist and butt look thinner?

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

just clean up your diet and lift heavy.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 19, 2004)

well i got puppy fat on my arse still as well, rest of my is skinny (in terms of level of fat)

I've been lifting heavy and eating clean for a while now (lifting for about 3 years, about 8 months seriously with the cleaned up diet), and this puppy fat will NOT shift

i'm thinking of cutting and just doing step-ups and abs at the end of every session (my abs have no fat i just do them every day for the beach , but that is the messed up thing my fat arse makes me look fat when i'm not at all)

I would be interested in what other would recommend, my upper body would look proportionally so much bigger if my arse was skinny like it is meant to be - i'm sure you get the picture

peace


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Thuganomics Dr. *_
> So first of all I wanna know what exercises are best to do...



no exercise gets rid of fat, you cannot spot reduce.

if you want to get leaner you need to change your diet.


----------

